# Great experiences in stations



## Lonnie (Feb 24, 2022)

We spend varying amounts of time in train stations. What's the most memorable thing you've seen, had happen, or made happen in a train station?

Hubby (guitarist) and I (vocals) are semi-professional musicians doing flamenco or, more often, vintage vocals in several languages. Once when the old Raleigh station was still operational, we got notified that the train was going to be six hours *early*! We had to arrive at the station at 2am, and then had to wait over an hour for it to be late for its early arrival. People were tired and, needless to say, a bit on the grumpy side. So Dave got out the nylon string guitar and we started doing some old numbers Ella Fitzgerald used to do. Pretty soon we had kids staring at us and old people smiling and even singing along a bit. Before we knew it, the show was over and the train was whisking us away. I do miss that old station.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Feb 24, 2022)

At the age of 5, alighting from a train at London's Fenchurch Street into what seemed to little me to be a huge cavernous train shed full of hissing steam engines and coal smoke, the bustle of passengers and railway employees, the sounds of driving wheels slipping as trains were departing.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 24, 2022)

Getting off @ Grand Central Terminal for the First Time and being amazed @ the Crowds and how busy it was.

I splurged and went to the famous Grand Central Oyster Bar.

Later that day, after walking around the Times Square and 5th Ave Area, I went back and watched them Loading the 20th Century Ltd. with the Famous Red Carpet, what a Good memory!( right out of "North by Northwest")


----------



## GAT (Feb 24, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> I splurged and went to the famous Grand Central Oyster Bar.


 I go there at least once whenever I'm in NYC. Oyster pan roast and a couple of Beck;s beers at the counter can't be beat.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 24, 2022)

Meeting about 20 AUers for the first time at PHL (Philly) on National Train Day 2012. These guys & gals came from around the country to meet up. Later that year the annual gathering was in Philly.


----------



## TinCan782 (Feb 24, 2022)

Ten years ago we made a couple of trips to Temple, TX from Los Angeles to visit my Son (stationed at Fort Hood) and his family. On one occsion, we were waiting at the station for a late Texas Eagle to arrive. The station attendant at that time was a wonderful lady named "Charity".

We spent the afternoon visiting the railroad museum and hanging around in the waiting room. Charity brought me some railroad magazines to browse through with mention I could keep any I was interested in. As the afternoon transitioned to evening the train's arrival was still an hour more away. 

About half an hour before arrival, Charity called a "friend" on the train and placed our dinner order for us. As soon as we were settled in our room, the SCA brought our meals from the diner. A really great action by Charity and one I still remember to this day.

As soon as we returned home I submitted a letter of praise and recognition for Charity. A letter which Amtrak acknowledged and promising to recognize her.

I don't think Charity is there anymore (promoted?) but, Temple, Texas is a nice former ATSF station with a really nice railroad museum upstairs and an outside display of railroad equipment. If the museum knows you are traveling Amtrak, they will admit you for no charge.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Feb 24, 2022)

As a result of a very long layover after arriving on the Sunset Limited and before boarding the Southwest Chief, I had quite some time to wander around LAUS and soak up the atmosphere. While the station was busy, I enjoyed imagining those past days when there was even more train activity presently. The Metropolitan Lounge was comfortable and had good packaged selections for breakfast, the two ladies in charge during my layover were pleasant and helpful, and the Red Cap, taking us out of the back door to get to the platform, gave us a nice ride and also was very helpful. Enjoyed a nice lunch at Subways in the station.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Feb 24, 2022)

A childhood memory of pleasant station experiences: Chicago's Union Station and the Chicago & North Western Stations

Arriving in Chicago on PRR's The Ohioan (later called The Buckeye) from Columbus, Ohio and before boarding C&NW's Dakota 400 (later called Rochester 400) for Rochester, Minnesosta, breakfast was needed. Most of the time after the Parmalee transfer between the stations, we would breakfast in the dining room at the C&NW station. Once, I do recall having breakfast at Union Station for some reason. Breakfasts on those mornings always seemed more "special" than breakfasts at home. I wonder if either of those restaurants were Harvey House Restaurants.


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 24, 2022)

Any time spent in LAUS.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 24, 2022)

TinCan782 said:


> Ten years ago we made a couple of trips to Temple, TX from Los Angeles to visit my Son (stationed at Fort Hood) and his family. On one occsion, we were waiting at the station for a late Texas Eagle to arrive. The station attendant at that time was a wonderful lady named "Charity".
> 
> We spent the afternoon visiting the railroad museum and hanging around in the waiting room. Charity brought me some railroad magazines to browse through with mention I could keep any I was interested in. As the afternoon transitioned to evening the train's arrival was still an hour more away.
> 
> ...


I've been to Temple many times, totally agree with your Post.

Charity was Promoted to Zone Manager, but her office is still in the Station behind the Amtrak Office.

The New Agent is very friendly and helpful just like Charity!

They've built a New Platform @ the Station( City owned) and there's lots of New Construction around the Station, but the Wonderful Parks are still there.


----------



## Train3414 (Feb 24, 2022)

I have a lot of positive experiences with the local stations I use in the Southern California area. Los Angeles Union Station is still maintained fairly well. I use the Anaheim Station sometimes and you can often hear the Disneyland fireworks and if there's a game at Angel Stadium next door, you can hear the game.


----------



## Willbridge (Feb 25, 2022)

In 1967 I was standing in line in the Winnipeg CN station and got to talking with the cute Canadian girl waiting behind me. Later, we were married.


----------



## caravanman (Feb 25, 2022)

I find stations rather exciting places to be, where one's train adventure starts or ends.

Most memorable were two stations in India, 1983. Slept overnight on the platform at Calcutta, (Kolkata) wrapped in a sheet, after arriving late at night...

The second was in South India, right at the southern tip. Many Indian stations provided a dormitory style multi bedded room or individual rooms to rent for train travellers to rest between connecting trains, etc. We were able to stay in the newly built train station "Railway Retiring Rooms" at Cape Comorin. (Kanyakumari).


----------



## jis (Feb 25, 2022)

caravanman said:


> I find stations to rather exciting places to be, where one's train adventure starts or ends.
> 
> Most memorable were two stations in India, 1983. Slept overnight on the platform at Calcutta, (Kolkata) wrapped in a sheet, after arriving late at night...
> 
> The second was in South India, right at the southern tip. Many Indian stations provided a dormitory style multi bedded room or individual rooms to rent for train travellers to rest between connecting trains, etc. We were able to stay in the newly built train station "Railway Retiring Rooms" at Cape Comorin. (Kanyakumari).


Was the station in Kolkata Howrah?

Until very recently there was no station named Kolkata. Now there is one, and it is the International station that hosts arrivals and departures to Bangladesh.

My best memories are at Howrah either arriving or departing. Howrah is one of the very few stations that still has cabways open to public that allow you to drive up and park next to the platform where the prestige trains are usually berthed. The original station came with a cabway between platforms 8 and 9. When they built the 8 track extension, they added a second cabway in the new section, I forget which platforms it is between.

When we departed Howrah for New Delhi, usually on the Airconditioned Express between 1960 and 1969, and then by Rajdhani, we would drive into the station and park in the cabway parking spaces. There is a special Car Ticket to access the cabway that you buy at a booth at the entrance to the cabway. Then we would get our bags on the train at our appointed accommodation, it usually was AC Chair Car back then (First AC Sleeper was way beyond our means), and then my Dad and I would walk upto the head of the train to watch the road power get coupled on. On the AC Express before 1969, it was one of those beautiful WP Class Pacific Steam engines originally designed by IR Standards Office in collaboration with Baldwin and initially manufactured by Baldwin.

On the Rajdhani in the early years it was a GM EMD IR Class WDM-4. Having partaken in that ritual it was back to our seats ready for departure. Wonderful childhood and teenage memories.

Howrah incidentally is the largest station in India with 23 platform tracks, sees footfall of over a million people each weekday when in full operation. Of course with Covid restriction the numbers are much much smaller.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Feb 25, 2022)

Another favorite memory was on a visit back to England in 1961, I was 11 at the time, spending 1 1/2 d (about 3 cents US) for a platform ticket at our home station South Benfleet and spending hours watching the parade of steam and occasional diesel trains. This was the last year on the LT&S for steam, the new electrics were being tested and would take over the following year. Today it is modern Class 357 EMUs. Picture below from 1977 when the station was still in its original appearance, before the horrible purple paint of C2C.


----------



## caravanman (Feb 25, 2022)

jis said:


> Was the station in Kolkata Howrah?


Yes indeed, Jis, it was Howrah. We were en route to the airport for our flight to Burma the next evening. I remember how dark many areas were, little in the way of street lighting, with frequent power cuts too. The Howrah Bridge is rather impressive too.
More recently, I have arrived by Rajdhani from Delhi to Howrah, and then a few days later, left from the other part of Howrah station to Chennai on the Coromandel Express. (I believe it was that train, but it no longer seems to start from Howrah) ?
Also took the train all the way from Howrah to Kalka, (now called the Netaji Express)?

Oops, I could talk for hours about my India visits and enjoying the trains there!


----------



## jis (Feb 25, 2022)

caravanman said:


> Yes indeed, Jis, it was Howrah. We were en route to the airport for our flight to Burma the next evening. I remember how dark many areas were, little in the way of street lighting, with frequent power cuts too.


These days you would not recognize Howrah Station. No more power cuts. Extremely brightly lit with LED lamps across the board, and of course the Howrah Metro Station about to come online between the old and the new sections. It is the deepest Metro station in India. As it turns out the old section is now called Terminal 1 and the new section Terminal 2!

I think the Howrah experience is difficult to describe. you just have to experience it. Now they are talking of airconditining the entire passenger waiting hall, about a third of which is visible in the photo:






That giant Yellow departure board that is visible impresses me every time I walk by it.

Incidentally Howrah also has an airport style upper class lounge that is well maintained and quite spacious.


> The Howrah Bridge is rather impressive too.


Indeed





Howrah Station is on the left. Kolkata City is on the right


> More recently, I have arrived by Rajdhani from Delhi to Howrah, and then a few days later, left from the other part of Howrah station to Chennai on the Coromandel Express. (I believe it was that train, but it no longer seems to start from Howrah) ?


Yes. Coro now terminates at Shalimar Terminal, downriver from Howrah. To catch the Coro from Howrah one has to take a suburban EMU to Shantragachhi Jn. Coro stops there to pick up the Howrah contingent.


> Also took the train all the way from Howrah to Kalka, (now called the Netaji Express)?


Yes. What used to be the Howrah - Delhi - Kalka Mail the train used by the Imperial bosses to travel from Kolkata, their capital until 1911 to Simla their summer capital and back.


----------



## caravanman (Feb 25, 2022)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Picture below from 1977 when the station was still in its original appearance


This looks very familiar to me, having lived in Romford, with similar platform features, and similar "slam door" electric trains. I notice the AWS signal aspect magnet between the rails on the righthand side, familiar from my time working at Stratford MPD in the mid 1970's.


----------



## jis (Feb 25, 2022)

caravanman said:


> This looks very familiar to me, having lived in Romford, with similar platform features, and similar "slam door" electric trains. I notice the AWS signal aspect magnet between the rails on the righthand side, familiar from my time working at Stratford MPD in the mid 1970's.


In an odd way, I do miss those Slam Door C1s. Took them all the time from Waterloo to Bracknell and Winnersh Triangle back in the '90s.


----------



## caravanman (Feb 25, 2022)

jis said:


> I think the Howrah experience is difficult to describe. you just have to experience it. Now they are talking of airconditining the entire passenger waiting hall, about a third of which is visible in the photo:


The large Indian stations are all pretty impressive, I like Mumbai CST station too.
Your pic of the interior of Howrah station is pretty much how I remember it from my last visit, about 6 years ago, while waiting for that train to Kalka, then the narrow gauge to Simla, of course!

Ed going on and on and on about India !


----------



## jis (Feb 25, 2022)

caravanman said:


> The large Indian stations are all pretty impressive, I like Mumbai CST station too.
> Your pic of the interior of Howrah station is pretty much how I remember it from my last visit, about 4 years ago, while waiting for that train to Kalka, then the narrow gauge to Simla, of course!


Yes among the old stations Mumbai CST is a gem. 

Now New Delhi Jn. has become pretty impressive too, progressively resembling more and more an airport I am afraid.

I like Chennai Central too.

The second stations in Mumbai (Mumbai Central) and Kolkata (Sealdah Jn.) are nothing to sneeze at either.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 26, 2022)

We got into Kansas City a little early on the Southwest Chief. I asked the conductor about that historic station. He suggested I go up and take a look on our half hour plus layover. I got to tour the grand hall; darkened, but with classic jazz playing. I walked around and out front, then back inside where the young man who had been playing guitar in the train lounge had found a piano to noodle upon. Returning to the platform, I discovered a snowball fight taking occuring, and promptly participated. Before I reboarded a KCS painted F unit engine was spotted on a track across the way.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Feb 26, 2022)

jis said:


> In an odd way, I do miss those Slam Door C1s. Took them all the time from Waterloo to Bracknell and Winnersh Triangle back in the '90s.


On a couple of my visits back to England I stayed with an aunt and uncle in Orpington which has great service into London mostly "slam door" EMU's back in the day, although I recall one trip on the "Thumper" DEMU's built specially for the line to Hastings which was yet to be electrified at that time. I always made sure to sit near the motor bogies to get the full "sound effects". If you ever rode the old Lackawanna MU's out of Hoboken you will know what I mean.  From Orpington you could go to Charing Cross, Victoria, or Cannon Street at peak hours.


----------



## jis (Feb 26, 2022)

Of the London terminals my favorite these days is St. Pancras. The restoration has been done beautifully and it is indeed a fitting terminal for the Eurostar international service. Paris Gare du Nord or Brussels Midi cannot hold a candle to it.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 26, 2022)

Lonnie said:


> Hubby (guitarist) and I (vocals) are semi-professional musicians doing flamenco or, more often, vintage vocals in several languages.



Have you discovered Meredith Axelrod and Craig, on Facebook or YouTube, who have a nightly show of vintage song from their San Francisco apartment since the pandemic started?



> Once when the old Raleigh station was still operational, we got notified that the train was going to be six hours *early*! We had to arrive at the station at 2am, and then had to wait over an hour for it to be late for its early arrival. People were tired and, needless to say, a bit on the grumpy side. So Dave got out the nylon string guitar and we started doing some old numbers Ella Fitzgerald used to do. Pretty soon we had kids staring at us and old people smiling and even singing along a bit. Before we knew it, the show was over and the train was whisking us away. I do miss that old station.



Reminds me of one night on a long Greyhound layover at Indianapolis, where a guy pulled out his guitar and played and lightened passengers moods. Somewhere, I have video of him smiling and strumming.


----------



## jpakala (Feb 26, 2022)

Kansas City Union Station is beautiful. We took a guided tour one time and thoroughly enjoyed it. The player grand piano is so nice to hear (it's not always playing). Restaurants are excellent though we've not dined in the 'expensive' one as yet.


----------

